# A note about mollies...



## sharky (Aug 5, 2005)

The other day a was looking at my fish and noticed that my black molly had some white spots. So there I was thinking it was ick. but luckily I came across this site:
http://www.thegoldfishbowl.co.uk/mollyspot.html 

So I took another look at my molly and noticed that the male was badly stressing her out so I seperated him and within a few hours the spots were dissapearing and by the next day they were gone.

So before rushing out to buy an ick remedy check for any signs of your molly being stressed e.g. bullying, poor water conditions etc. and sort this out and then if your fish shows no improvements treat for ick.

Hope this has been helpful! :smile:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I hope it will be helpful for some here.


----------

